# TLD Domain auf DDNS legen



## visionsign (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Community,

 ich tüftel schon eine ganze Zeit an dem einen Problem. Und Zwar möchte ich gerne eine TLD auf einen meiner Home Server leiten. Das Problem ist, das mein DSL Anbieter auch gegen Aufpreis keine feste IP rausrückt. Ich habe einen ddns Service (über dyndns) laufen, aber hierrauf kann ich ja meine TLD nicht legen. Oder doch? kann ich mit BIND auch auf eine weitere Domain leiten oder MUSS es eine IP sein?

 Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eine andere Idee wie ich das realisieren könnte.

 grüße
 VisionSign


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Oktober 2005)

Dein Anbieter, wo du Nameserverdienste für deine .tld beziehst, muss einen CNAME-Record anlegen ...


----------

